# Can't set up wifi



## ZCXU (Mar 23, 2017)

The command "pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network" outputs two things. One being my Ethernet device and the other my Qualcomm Atheros device.

Qualcomm Atheros:

Device: QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter 
Class: network 

ifconfig doesn't seem to detect my wireless device.

What can I do to have a working wifi connection?

Thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 23, 2017)

That chipset is pretty new. I would be surprised if it worked. FreeBSD does not have 802.11ac support yet.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59187/


----------



## ZCXU (Mar 23, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> That chipset is pretty new. I would be surprised if it worked. FreeBSD does not have 802.11ac support yet.
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59187/


Okay fair enough. I've noticed that I cannot ping www.google.com but I can ping 8.8.8.8 on my Ethernet connection.

Also, when do you think FreeBSD will support my chipset?


----------



## balanga (Mar 24, 2017)

ZCXU said:


> Okay fair enough. I've noticed that I cannot ping www.google.com but I can ping 8.8.8.8 on my Ethernet connection.



Check

/etc/resolv.conf


----------

